
Innovations in Text Editing and IDEs - nreece
http://blog.quplo.com/2010/05/5-innovations-in-text-editing-and-ides/
======
DTrejo
<http://750words.com/> seems totally awesome - I'm definitely going to do that
once summer starts.

Also, there's a good list of distraction free writing editors (my personal
favorite is <http://internettypewriter.com/> for it's free-ness and
simplicity).

